# John deere pen blank



## GLENN SELF (Feb 8, 2010)

I am looking for pen blanks in john deere green and yellow.   Does anyone have any suggestions where i may find these colors in a blank?   Even better would be a blank with the logo casted in it.


----------



## JohnU (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_62&products_id=583

This is the closest I can remember to a John Deere pen blank.  Good luck


----------



## mywoodshopca (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/dw.html

They have one called John Deere.


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 8, 2010)

I got an order for 3 slimlines in John Deere green at Christmas.  I explained to the woman since I was dyeing wood there was no guarantee of the exact colour and if she wasn't happy she didn't have to take them.  I dyed 3 curly maple blanks and each was slightly different, she was happy and took all three.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Feb 8, 2010)

I had the same request a couple years ago and had Jeff in Indiana do these for me.


----------



## David Keller (Feb 9, 2010)

Funny that you should post this, as a friend who own the local JD dealership, asked me about pens in the classic colors.  I bought some green and gold BEB from Arizona Silhouette and was going to cut them and glue them together, but the gold BEB is not really that yellow.  I've yet to turn one, but I'll let you know if they turn out.

Anybody know a source for dyed yellow BEB, as I'd really like to make these pens out of wood rather than acrylic?

Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Everett (Feb 9, 2010)

*colored wood*

You can also special order some dymondwood or colorwood in the colors needed such as the john deer colors if you can get enough people together to make the purchase. 
Rutland Plywood Corporation is where all of your dymondwood and colorwood is made here in the USA. There web site is http://www.rutply.com/products/index.html they will custom make colors but you have to purchase a full sheet and then you have to cut the sheet to the sizes you want. 

 Everett

www.ejspens.com


----------



## Wild Ed (Feb 9, 2010)

I used a piece of yellowheart and a green plated slimline kit. Finished with wipe-on poly.  For the logo use a decal.  Not that I would have put one on this pen’s lower barrel in line with the clip due to copyright laws. Ed


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 9, 2010)

i am also interested in this if you find a source

jaywood who made that blank for you?


----------



## jaywood1207 (Feb 9, 2010)

RyanNJ said:


> jaywood who made that blank for you?




Jeff in Indiana

He is a member here.


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 9, 2010)

I mis read your post, I didn't realize that was his user name


----------



## GLENN SELF (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the neat ideas.  Will follow up with you with pictures of the results.  I have 3 months to complete an order.


----------

